# Cnc 6040 4 axis power supply issues



## Andres Perez (Jun 17, 2017)

Hello guys,

I bought a 6040 4 axis CNC router machine on ebay, link here https://www.ebay.com/itm/253057776727

A little resume: everything came well packed, no missing components, well instructed assembling instructions, software, after all perfect.
After everything was set up to work, I put down a piece of 1/4" plastic to do some engraving, after 15 mins into very light cut the machine stopped, I contacted the supplier and it was the power supply, he was very responsable and sent me another power supply, but this one came burned already (don't even know what happend here), because I waited a full month to get this replaced I just went on my own and bought a brand new power supply on ebay which matches the one that came on the machine link here:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Generic-24...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649

Here is the issue, even this new power supply aftwer a few cuts, the power supply exploded, really it did. I got in touch with someone who has a few industrial Milling machines nearby, and he told me that 1 power supply is not enough even for light cuts and even if "it says it has the capacity", he said is better a to have 1 power supply with lower Amps of course, per each motor/driver, than 1 power supply to hold the 4 motors and water pump.

what do you guys recommend? anyone had happend this same situation?

Here a few pictures of the control box and components.

I will love your comments and HELP! (almost 2 months with the machine and haven't done anything with it :crying: )


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

Max draw of all 4 of your steppers is 12amps, if I am reading the settings from your pics right, with your power supply that you linked to with a 15amp capacity. If the power supply is running near capacity, something could be overheating. 

The reality is, you are likely not running anything near capacity. I would be concerned that something isn't wired correctly.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

I have read where others with this same machine have had other electrical issues as well. One of the problems was a motor had a very high draw on it and was causing the issue. As Mentioned the wiring may be an issue. I think this machine is shipped out of china and often times not wired for US Current, I have found. 

You may need to return the unit to have it repaired and corrected. Not much help. I wish you well with this. This is the largest of their line of CNC units. 

The reviews that I have read have not been the best for this particular unit.


----------

